# looking for spring guides



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

Got a rod im redoing and want to put spring guides on it.anyone have any?


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Do you need a large diameter set? I think I have a new set of starting with a size 70.


----------



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

The rod is a old daiwa two piece surf rod. Want to freshen it up with new guides. It needs some tlc.the rod stands about 8ft.


----------



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

Let me ask another ?? The sable brushes you can get vs flexcoat brushes..whats your opinion.


----------

